
Neural Networks for newbies (3blue1brown) - sci_c0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aircAruvnKk&list=PLZHQObOWTQDNU6R1_67000Dx_ZCJB-3pi
======
sci_c0
Key source material behind the video:

[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/index.html](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/index.html)

